# Tour bags that fit on trolleys.



## bozza (Aug 27, 2012)

Been toying with the idea of getting a tour bag or a decent cart bag for my powakaddy twinline trolley but not sure which one to go for or which ones fit on the trolley. 

I've seen people with tour bags on trolleys with them the correct way round but other people have had to turn them sideways to get them to fit. Is there a certain size that will fit or something?


----------



## richy (Aug 27, 2012)

Why not just get a cart bag. There's plenty of room in one of them. Not really sure why people buy tour bags to be honest


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 27, 2012)

The issue with tour bags on trolleys is not size but accessing the pockets.
If you are buying a bag to suit I would personally suggest a cart bag the deluxe/pro series top range bags are as big as your bags but designed so you can access all areas whilst the bag is strapped to the trolley.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^^ What Rich said. Cart bags = designed to be used on a trolley/cart. Tour bags = designed to be carried by someone else.
Like buying a roof rack for your car and trying to put it on a boat.

Also as pointed out, as much storage in a cart bag prety much as any tour bag.


----------



## bozza (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a addidas cart bag but it's not the most waterproof of bags. 

I like the look of the powakaddy deluxe cart bag as it seems to be a lot more waterproof.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Aug 27, 2012)

Bozza, If you go for the Powakaddy cart bag , they have the design that fits onto the bottom of their trollies to stop them twisting....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 27, 2012)

bozza said:



			I have a addidas cart bag but it's not the most waterproof of bags. 

I like the look of the powakaddy deluxe cart bag as it seems to be a lot more waterproof.
		
Click to expand...

I spent a lot of time looking around cart bags last year and most aren't really waterproof, the powacaddy deluxe is a great bag and one that with the PVC material seems waterproof.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2012)

I use to use a TM tour bag but had to turn it on its side to access the pockets. I bought an R11 cart bag and it is designed to sit on a trolley and has plenty of pockets but isn't great in the rain so I have invested in a motocaddy bag as well which is much more water repellant and also sits on a trolley perfectly


----------



## idTommo (Aug 27, 2012)

Cleveland tour bag, fits my powakaddy perfectly and faces the right way aswell, oh and it looks good aswell, shame i cant say that about my golf


----------



## Largsgolf1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought a tour bag because I play all year round, being on the west coast of Scotland I really wanted something that could keep everything dry and that would carry a lot of kit.

I have the Wilson staff tour bag and it fits on my push trolley great, it also fits well onto all electric trolleys. 

It's actually the best bit of extra kit I've bought.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got a Mizuno Tour cart bag and that goes on a twinline 3 trolley.


----------



## Phil2511 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the new model Titleist Tour Bag. Much more room in the pockets on it than any cartbag and waterproof as well, which most cart bags are not as many are canvas these days. Sits properly on my Motocaddy though blocks access to 1 pocket which is actually no problem as its the one I keep my waterproof trousers and my shoes in, to keep all gear together. If it looks like rain I will have the trousers on and shoes are on anyways. So is empty going round course.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Aug 28, 2012)

I had a ping si3 tour bag on a trolley and it worked brilliantly, other than the sheer weight almost brought the trolley to its knees. 

I'd look into cart bags as you can get some with huge amounts of storage and which can only sit one way on the trolley


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 28, 2012)

powacaddy delux pvc water proof , locks onto power bug and powacaddy trolleys


----------



## Piece (Aug 28, 2012)

Titleist Reverse RC11 cart bag. A tour bag with all the pockets facing you and a decent size. It's excellent.


----------



## SharkAttack (Aug 28, 2012)

Just get the cart bag you like and buy the Powakaddy rain cover, simples!!!!!

The Powakaddy Premium bag is a vinyl bag so should keep out the worst of the weather, before you need a rain cover.

Shark


----------



## big_matt (Jan 20, 2020)

Wanted to bring this thread back as im also  interested in buying a tour bag for a trolley for no other reason than i like the look and build of them more than the current trolley bags ive seen.

Anyone else using a tour bag on a trolley? Thoughts?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2020)

big_matt said:



			Wanted to bring this thread back as im also  interested in buying a tour bag for a trolley for no other reason than i like the look and build of them more than the current trolley bags ive seen.

Anyone else using a tour bag on a trolley? Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

  here are the two tour bags i use on the Motocaddy, both no issues, now have a Powercaddy 5 and that its even better


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2020)

Is a 'tour' bag just another fancy name for a BIG bag


----------



## big_matt (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks patricks148 - very useful


----------



## Jigger (Jan 20, 2020)

big_matt said:



			Thanks patricks148 - very useful
		
Click to expand...

For those saying they are looking at a back because it looks “more waterproof”. You really are kidding yourself. I like the tougher pvc style bag myself but a good downpour has Soaked through every version I’ve had. If it don’t say waterproof in the description,it ain’t. There are also some awesome waterproof bags out there now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2020)

I have a Ping DLX bag. Not a tour version but designed for a trolley and even with the hood on it isn't waterproof and I don't think as Jigger says, many trolley bags including tour models are unless they are a specific waterproof brand and marketed as such. For me having a rain cape is the simplest answer to having a large bag, ideal for extra gloves, waterproofs and towels in, and keeping everything dry. And usually cheaper than a tour model


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jigger said:



			For those saying they are looking at a back because it looks “more waterproof”. You really are kidding yourself. I like the tougher pvc style bag myself but a good downpour has Soaked through every version I’ve had. If it don’t say waterproof in the description,it ain’t. There are also some awesome waterproof bags out there now.
		
Click to expand...

a light shower is fine, but anything harder that that it just seeps though the zips even on the blue JPX one, and the padded inside acts like a sponge


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

My SM H2N0 Elite bag has pockets on all 4 sides when mounted on my trolley. It may not be a tour bag but certainly is big enough with enough pockets, and is totally waterproof


----------

